# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  سوال راجع به نصب فریم ورک 3.5 در ویند.ز 8.1

## mida777

سلام
دوستان من میخواستم sql server 2008 رو نصب کنم که همون اول ارور داد که فریم ورک 3.5 نصب نیست. ویندوزم 8.1 است. با سرچ توی نت از چند طریق اقدام به نصب و فعال کردنش کردم. ولی همچنان موقع نصب همون ارورو رو میده. کارهایی که انجام  دادم  :

از کنترل پنل قسمت turn windows feature on or off تیک فریم ورک 3.5 رو زدم بعد از چند دقیقه (به نت وصل بودم) نوشت با موفقیت انجام شد و تیک فریم ورک 3.5 هم فعال شد :

112121212121.JPG

با این حال درست نشد و همون ارور رو میداد. بعد رفتم نصب آفلاین فریم ورک 3.5 برای ویندوز 8.1 رو دانلود کردم بعد از اجراش چند دقیقه طول کشی و بعد اون صفخه ی سیاهه اومد و نوشت با موفقیت انجام شد ولی یازم موقع نصب ارور میده. این عکسا قسمت فریم ورکای سیستممه با توجه به عکسا یعنی فریم ورک 3.5 نصبه روی سیستم؟

Capture.JPG 


Capture2.JPG



آخر سر هم رفتم قسمت آپدیتای ویندوز چند تا آپدیت واسه فریم ورک 3.5 بود زدم آپدیت شد ولی بازم جواب نداد.

چند تا سایت نوشته بو دو تا آپدیت واسه ماه سپتامبر هست که مشکل داره باید اونا رو پاک کنیم تا درست بشه که من چک کردم هیچکدومو نداشتم.
ممنون میشم کمکم کنین. دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم.

----------


## SabaSabouhi

با سلام
با این روش شما framework رو از اینترنت نصب می‌کنید. که با توجه به شرایط اینترنت کشور ما خیلی مناسب نیست
بهتر هست فرمان زیر رو در ( Command Prompt ( Admin اجرا کنید.

Dism.exe /Online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:NetFx3 /All /source:f:\sources\ /LimitAccess
در این فرمان F دی‌وی‌دی درایو حاوی دی‌وی‌دی ویندوز هست. 
به این شکل شما می‌توانید framwork 3.5 رو راحت و سریع از روی دی‌وی‌دی ویندوز نصب کنید. 

صبا صبوحی

----------

